# Moving To Roxas City



## EARLESH (Apr 15, 2013)

Hey Gene & Viol, I'm new haven't moved there yet, but planning, looking for money to get there and setup in Roxas city. Got your page for DEFCON. How's things going with N Korea?
Earl & Edna


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

EARLESH said:


> Hey Gene & Viol, I'm new haven't moved there yet, but planning, looking for money to get there and setup in Roxas city. Got your page for DEFCON. How's things going with N Korea?
> Earl & Edna


Hi,

Not sure about N Korea. Things seem pretty fluid at the moment. I have a feeling really that they are just making a lot of noise...


----------



## Mug (Sep 28, 2012)

There are no known North Koreans in Roxas city. In related news, the US Senate will introduce a bill requiring background checks to purchase pressure cookers, which will be opposed by the NCA (National Chef's Association) and the NRA.


----------

